# bike tipped over



## madone5208 (Sep 29, 2008)

I was bringing my Madone in today, and I rested it on a pole. Then, it tipped over, and the seat tube and top tube caught the concrete steps. I don't see any cracks, but there are three small scuffs less than a couple of millimeters long on the seat tube and top tube. Should the frame be ok


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Ooops...

Take it to your LBS and have them check it out. Most likely you have just given your bike some "character"...kind of like my old Leica camera case with all of it's scrapes and scratches!

Hope it's okay and if it is...

Just ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

for you dave, since you asked.

Chances are you are good to go.
But since it is worrying you, take a nickel and lightly tap around the affected areas. If you hear a change in tone, then that warrants an expert check of the frame. If you feel uncomfortable doing this, then take your bike to your LTD (Local Trek Dealer) and have them check it.

While I agree that nicks and dings can add character, cracks, cuts and breaks in the clear coat will in time fill with greasy sludge and are impossible to clean. It is best to seal them up. To do this, if you have some jagged edges or flaked off clear coat, get some silicon carbide 1200 grit sandpaper (local auto parts store), then wetting the paper with some soapy water - (Dawn dish soap - everyone who works with SC paper or diamond stones should have some in their box) - very lightly sand the affected area. If pieces of clear coat are lifting/flaking off, that is okay take them off and lightly sand those areas too. Try not to sand through the color or decals - if you do you may want to do some touch up paint work.

After lightly sanding, clean the area with water and dry with lint free cotton cloth. Then using clear nail polish (again every bike box should have some) paint in light coats to fill in the affected area. For the last coat or two, blend the nail polish over a wider area. Except for close careful inspection, you most likely will not be able to see the ding. If you are comfortable using even finer grits of paper 4000 plus, then you can polish the area, but you don't really need to do this.

If you haven't broken through the clear coat, then just clean the area with soapy water and cotton cloth and dry. Apply a very thin layer or two of nail polish to the cleaned area and let dry.

Avoid paper towels, they are abrasive and will leave fine scratches in your clear coat.

HTH
zac


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I see the invisible troll has been at your house tipping over your bike too. No matter how secure I lean my bike against something the troll comes over it pushes it over. Even if minor scuff it still ticks you off.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

The troll!

I can't believe after all these years riding motorcycles, I never thought about getting a BELL!!!

http://www.guardianbell.com/

We always rode with a bell on the frame hanging low to the ground to keep the trolls away from our bikes. Must have worked, too!

The legend says you must receive your bell from someone else or there is no magic...so, maybe we should start that tradition with our road bikes!

Anyone up for this?


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

We could try the bell but maybe a nice big kickstand for your Madone. I don't think you would get much grief showing up for the group ride with a big kickstand. It would be nice to have a big kickstand you could remove to beat off the dogs or angry motorist.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

madone5208 said:


> I was bringing my Madone in today, and I rested it on a pole. Then, it tipped over, and the seat tube and top tube caught the concrete steps.


:idea: stand it back up!


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

acckids said:


> We could try the bell but maybe a nice big kickstand for your Madone. I don't think you would get much grief showing up for the group ride with a big kickstand. It would be nice to have a big kickstand you could remove to beat off the dogs or angry motorist.


This may be a better way: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1697378#poststop


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey, thanks, Zac!

I am always amazed at the helpful tips you get from knowledgeable people on these forums. Hopefully, knocking on my wooden head, I will not need to repair anything on the bike like this but this is great information!:thumbsup: 

best regards,


dave


----------



## madone5208 (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for soothing my fears. 
This bike brings out my inner, obsessive-compulsive b1tch


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I had my Madone "accidently dropped" at the Mt Shasta Summit Century last year. On the last of the 4 climbs, they had a rest stop about 1/3 of the way up. As I pulled into the rest stop for some more water/food, a volunteer came running up to take my bike, like a valet, over to the rack/stand. I guess we didn't get the "hand off" right, because all of the sudden my Madone 5.2 was laying on the ground. Scuffed up the end of the seat stay/chain stay joint and the crank arm. LBS has been watching my bike pretty closely, as I'm putting LOTS of miles on the bike, and the owner is an engineer that is interested in the new frame designs longevity. Checked it out and told me "no concerns."

Did make me start to wonder about a Ti frame though - rest stops at bigger events with over 2000 riders can get a little tough to find a "safe" place to put your nice CF bike. Lucky for me, the LBS doesn't mind building whatever I decide to go with - be it P1 Madone, or a custom Ti of my liking


----------

